# Racing Début of New Audi A4 DTM



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt – On 13 April, exactly 182 days after Audi driver Mattias Ekström won the prestigious 2007 DTM title at Hockenheim, the new DTM season, and thus Audi’s "title defence”, begins at the same venue. Just one week later, at Oschersleben, the second race is on the agenda. For the first time since 1990, the most popular international touring car racing series starts with two "back-to-back” rounds. 
* Full Story *


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Racing Début of New Audi A4 DTM ([email protected])*

So it says it will be broadcast in the U.S. but not on what channel. I'd like to watch this, but I have no clue how to do so.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Racing Début of New Audi A4 DTM (CarbonFibre)*

I'll have to check my Tivo. Speed maybe?


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

I checked SPEED at the time (which seemed the most and only logical guess), but no dice. I've asked around at other forums and nobody seemed to know. This press release is the same on other sites too and made no mention of what channel it would be on.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (CarbonFibre)*

I'd assume they will do the same as previous years: at the end of the season the events will be shown on speed


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

I think it should go "Red Bull gives your car wings!!!!" for their A4 Red Bull car.
Anyways, check out 
http://www.dtm.tv/Index/Start/EN
I forgot to check the site out, not sure if they carry any live feed or anything of the races, but there are some clips there. The german version of the site has more clips, great if you can understand german.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Racing Début of New Audi A4 DTM ([email protected])*


----------

